# Vibrant Liquid Aquarium Cleaner



## Ghost (Dec 29, 2015)

Hello everyone.

Any members of our forum have any experience using vibrant liquid aquarium cleaner by underwater creations Inc.

I Introduced a small amount of bryopsis into my system on some live rock, and made the mistake of trying to hand remove it. It's starting to spread like wild fire.

From my research so far on forums and YouTube I've seen a lot of positive outcomes using this product.

Anyone here have any experience and know if this product is available in Toronto..?

Thank you in advance for any and all input.










Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Been using it for a few months. And all I can say is meh. Kinda works. Incredible aquariums is a local supply for it now. They are a site sponser

It will give you a helping hand for sure but isn't a miracle machine


----------



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

I've been using it in my 20g aio for over a month now, initially progress was slow, just like anything in a reef, it'll take time. For me I had small patches of hair algae and bubble algae. Those are all gone now, I've reduced my dose to 2.5ml every 2 weeks. One thing to note my algae scrubber started to slow down its growth in 2nd week of dosing, but picked up rapidly a few days later(odd, but I experienced it). Algae on tank glass has reduced to now weekly cleaning. I barely put a dent on a 16oz bottle


----------



## imy112 (Dec 8, 2011)

mmatt said:


> Been using it for a few months. And all I can say is meh. Kinda works. Incredible aquariums is a local supply for it now. They are a site sponser
> 
> It will give you a helping hand for sure but isn't a miracle machine


Agreed, kinda meh about it... with regular maintenance it works well but, won't make all the issues disappear on its own.

Every system is different and I hear it works better in some and not as well in others.

I experienced cheato death in my system, can't say it was because of the Vibrant but, it was the only thing net new I dosed. Was also advised this was the case from other reefers. (Again it may reach differently in every system)


----------



## wchen9 (Jan 23, 2014)

I had some blue dictyota which died off within a couple of weeks using Vibrant. I have red turf which had been stubborn for about a month or so but recently I've seen some red turf turning white but now am battling cyano. My guess is that the nutrients being released from the turf algae is fueling the cyano. I was dosing the 2x per week recommended for the turf algae, I have since stopped and am trying to get the cyano under control before I decide whether to resume at a lower dose.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*vibrant*

hi there I guess it works different for different tanks cause it has done square root of squat on my tank ...


----------

